# Best Fat Loss Tablets



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

What ae the best on the market at the moment?

used always use elite but they seem to have shut down??

Everyones opinions??

Thanks


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

elite? as in oxy elite?

Best fat loss has to be DNP IMO


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

No as in elite-n.co.uk.

Which DNP?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

D-hacks is pretty good according to this site


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Jayden said:


> What ae the best on the market at the moment?
> 
> used always use elite but they seem to have shut down??
> 
> ...


You can get similar tablets to these from D Hacks Laboritories


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

D Hacks ultra burn power stack is pretty good. Got all the benefits of a fat burner but also contains an appetite suppressor.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

dannnn said:


> D Hacks ultra burn power stack is pretty good. Got all the benefits of a fat burner but also contains an appetite suppressor.


Have you tried it? Is it any good?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

note: If you use DNP, and don't supplement T3, you will not get the benefits you expect, as within the first week your T3 will be depleted as DNP stops the conversion of T4 to T3....so make sure you use t3 when using dnp! please re-search you will see!.

So what T3 do ye use, or do you bother?


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

completeconcentration said:


> Have you tried it? Is it any good?


Not personally, but i got some for my missus and they are working well, appetite is down and energy is up!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

define best, because some of the ones that are gunna make you lose the most have some shocking side effects.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Best thing for fat loss is a push bike... Or a swimming pool


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Jayden said:


> note: If you use DNP, and don't supplement T3, you will not get the benefits you expect, as within the first week your T3 will be depleted as DNP stops the conversion of T4 to T3....so make sure you use t3 when using dnp! please re-search you will see!.
> 
> So what T3 do ye use, or do you bother?


Why wouldn't you bother?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Why wouldn't you bother?


Because a quick google search revealed several people saying they dont bother with the t3 and have noticed no difference.


----------



## katyparry2 (Jun 13, 2012)

For me the best fat loss tablet is *Reductil.*

I know many people consider it to be a dangerous product but I took it for half an year and I'm alive :clap:

I lost a total of 25KG during this period and haven't got any KG back!


----------



## red9 (May 3, 2012)

Jayden said:


> note: If you use DNP, and don't supplement T3, you will not get the benefits you expect, as within the first week your T3 will be depleted as DNP stops the conversion of T4 to T3....so make sure you use t3 when using dnp! please re-search you will see!.
> 
> So what T3 do ye use, or do you bother?


depends on the dose of DNP

400-600mg a day sure your t3 will shut down in a little under a week

but if you go on say 250mg a day imo you don't even need to supplement t3


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

I used elite-n UWLS, however I have found Warrior Blaze to be very good aswell, in fact from the appetite suppression i found blaze to be better, and i still get a sweat on... isn't going to turn your insides or your desk bright yellow like DNP either


----------



## Fayec07 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello Ladies,


----------



## Fayec07 (Feb 18, 2013)

Start again sorry.

Hello I'm new to weight loss toning etc. I've been on 1200 calories for about 2 months and doing interval training 3-4 times a week and feel so dissheartened that I've lost NO weight or measurements :-( What do you girls do as you all look fab, What are all these tablets and are they healthy for a new person to take? I'm also on tablets Sertraline will these be effected. If I could lose weight I'm sure my confidance would be boosted and I would start to feel better.

I've been searching the net for meal plan ideas etc and all I find are for mainly men.

I just need some help kicking starting. My dream is to feel great on my Wedding Day in June and be able to wear a Bikini for my honeymoon.

Please can someone help me.

Faye


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Fayec07 said:


> Start again sorry.
> 
> Hello I'm new to weight loss toning etc. I've been on 1200 calories for about 2 months and doing interval training 3-4 times a week and feel so dissheartened that I've lost NO weight or measurements :-( What do you girls do as you all look fab, What are all these tablets and are they healthy for a new person to take? I'm also on tablets Sertraline will these be effected. If I could lose weight I'm sure my confidance would be boosted and I would start to feel better.
> 
> ...


Post your stats and what you eat during the day and the exercise you do and it should give people a better idea of how to help


----------



## Fayec07 (Feb 18, 2013)

LuLuJJ said:


> Post your stats and what you eat during the day and the exercise you do and it should give people a better idea of how to help


I'm 5t 2inches weight 67kg

Typical Day - Breakfast = Porridge Oats with Semi Skimmed Milk

Snack = Cottage Cheese and Carrot Stick

Dinner = 2 egg scrambled egg or Tuna Salad, Omellete with peppers etc

Snacks = Bannana or a handfull of nuts

Tea = Small Portion of Homemade MeatBalls with Veg and Spagetti, or Tuna Steaks or Pasta, Bacon and Courgette

Snack = Fat Free Greek Yogurt

I do interval training 3-4 times a week this includes weights and cardio. I've also started running this week. All the exercise is on an evening and Saturday morning.

Do you need any other info?

Thanks Faye


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Fayec07 said:


> I'm 5t 2inches weight 67kg
> 
> Typical Day - Breakfast = Porridge Oats with Semi Skimmed Milk
> 
> ...


Im not an expert so im not going to try giving you any advice, everyone always reminds me that muscle weighs more than fat though so remember that.. post your stats etc in the weight loss section and you'll get much more help there..


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Fayec07 said:


> I'm 5t 2inches weight 67kg
> 
> Typical Day - Breakfast = Porridge Oats with Semi Skimmed Milk
> 
> ...


whats the macros of the 1200 cals?

was you losing weight before and now stopped? or have you just lost no weight at all?

1200 cals is nothing so im surprised that you wouldnt of lost any weight, may have hit a plateau.

work out ur TDEE here http://scoobysworkshop.com/calorie-calculator/ make sure your in a 10% deficit and that ur counting cals correctly is all i can suggest, if its the case that you have already lost a load of weight you may need to do some reverse dieting to bring your metabolism back up.

im not an expert, im the opposite and trying to gain weight, but hopefully this will help :thumb:


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Fayec07 said:


> I'm 5t 2inches weight 67kg
> 
> Typical Day - Breakfast = Porridge Oats with Semi Skimmed Milk
> 
> ...


If your only ten and a hlf stone your most likely to be trimish, I'd drop your pasta, replace with a LITTLE brown rice or bulgar wheat. how much pasta are you having anyway? I'd try and only aim for about 50-100g of brown rice myself.

I'd also say there might be too much fat in your diet with the nuts, cheese, meatballs and bacon. swap for leaner meats, chicken, lean steak, turkey.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Also adopting a cycled diet is a good way of stopping weight loss being stagnant.

One day a week i'll have a refeed, lots of bread pasta rice all white, along with my usual intake of protein.

Weight loss has been constant the entire time, just takes a bit longer.

The whole point of the refeed is to bump up leptin levels, which gradually reduce when dieting it's why many diets stall.


----------

